# Honda HS35 with broken choke arm



## King285 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello forum. Yesterday I added a Honda hs35 to the fleet. Not sure of the year of manufacture. I haven't quite figured out how to determine that yet. This is my first Honda and I'm still a novice at this snow blowers stuff. When I got home I thought I'd give it a carb clean as per usual with any new acquisition. Once I figured out how to remove all the control knobs I was able to move the panel aside to expose the carburetor. And in an attempt to disconnect the choke linkage from the black plastic part that it connects to I somehow managed to break this plastic part. It broke off rather easily which didn’t seem right. See picture below.

Despite some searching, I can't seem to find a part number for this part, that is assuming of course that this part is even available. I found an online manual that says the engine model number is G150. And the serial number found on the side panel of the snow blower housing is 1061086. (1986??)

Is anybody aware of the availability of this part either by itself or as an assembly.
What are my options?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ouch, sorry  I don't have any Hondas, so can't help with finding a replacement. But if nothing else goes into the round black plastic piece, maybe you could epoxy it back together, if you couldn't replace it?


----------



## King285 (Dec 14, 2015)

I've considered that. Not very familiar with working with epoxy though - type, best brands, etc. Should I be concerned that with repeated use of the choke, epoxied joint might eventually give out?

No doubt the epoxy approach would be desirable - quick/inexpensive. But how durable?


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Machine shops create pieces from stock aluminum. Often times I've created the obsolete part using left over aluminum from left overs in their reclaim barrel. You'd need a 2" X 2" X 1" stock here. Files, drill press a Dremmel or two, carving bits, lots of patience and you can re-create anything. If plastic breaks, it was faulty engineering obviously? Plastic was the cheapest way to go. In my view improve it, don't replace it. You already know it was not great. Make it better!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

King285 said:


> I've considered that. Not very familiar with working with epoxy though - type, best brands, etc. Should I be concerned that with repeated use of the choke, epoxied joint might eventually give out?
> 
> No doubt the epoxy approach would be desirable - quick/inexpensive. But how durable?


Durability would depend on a few things: 
- How much force is applied to the item
- How much surface area you can epoxy
- Whether you can surround the broken area 

I like JB Weld, myself. If the area surrounding the break doesn't touch anything else, then you could epoxy the broken surfaces themselves, and join the part together again. Then *also* surround the broken area in epoxy, coating the outside of the part. 

Think of a broken pencil. If you could just put epoxy on the broken surfaces, that would be a good start. But if you could do that, and also apply epoxy around the outside of the pencil, like a sleeve, that would be stronger. 

If replacing the part is difficult, and/or you wanted to try the machine, you could start with epoxy, while looking into other options. I'm not proposing epoxy as the best approach, but as something you could try if you couldn't just replace it.


----------



## King285 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks RedOct. I'm going to give your method of repair serious consideration. Should I be looking at a JB Weld that is specifically designed for plastic? 

Still interested in determining a part number if anyone is familiar with it.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

JB Weld works with plastics. Their most common products, I would say, are two types, JB Weld, and JB Kwik. The first one sets in 4-6 hours, the second sets in 6 minutes, but isn't as strong. They're similar products, one is just the fast version. 

I use the regular JB Weld instead of Kwik unless I'm really in a hurry, due to the added strength. 

Epoxy & Adhesives | J-B Weld

They do also make a product more-specifically for plastic, PlasticWeld, but I haven't used it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The part is not displayed as though it is sold separate from the whole carb. 

https://www.partstree.com/parts/honda/snow-blowers-snow-throwers/hs35-a-honda-snowblower-made-in-japan-sn-hs35-1000001/carburetor/

And a couple other sources, that last one I have never used and just stumbled across it. 

16100-730-045 HONDA CARBURETOR ASSY. (Honda Code 8271520)

Honda Power Equipment HS35 A CARBURETOR | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation


----------



## King285 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for the links db. Strange how there's no reference to this part.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, that's how they tell use that our machine is obsolete.


----------

